# [URBIS] Illithid template



## Jürgen Hubert (Oct 13, 2002)

An excerpt from my setting:

"Mind Flayer

    These beings originated on the planet Calturus. It is wrong to see them as a normal, independent species like human - rather, they are a strage type of parasites. Their tadpole-like larvae are put on a living host body, where it will burrow into the skin and slowly transform its host into a mind flayer over the course of a month (a cure disease spell can reverse the process). If the host makes a Fortitude (DC 25), the larva is rejected and the transformation won't take place. The common, basically humanoid form of the mind flayer is the result of putting a larvae into a humanoid host (like humans, elves, hobgoblins...), but other combinations are possible - in fact, few living beings can not be infected. The only constants are the slimy skin, and the bulbous head with four tentacles hanging from it. In general, mind flayers prefer larger hosts, as their size allows for larger brain cases and thus more intelligent illithids, but this is tempered by the fact that most large hosts bodies are likely to reject the larvae, which could lead to unacceptable losses, and because larger illithids require more brains to feed them than can be aquired by the community. As a result, medium-sized humanoids are the most commonly encountered mind flayers. Small and Tiny illithids are usually only created for special tasks, such as scouting. Attempts at creating Gargantuan illithids are extremely rare, as some failures (when the host creature rolls a natural 1 on its Fortitude saving thow) create the abominable neothelid (see page 150 in the Psionics Handbook for details).
    Only the most learned of sages might know what kind of beings were used as hosts by the mind flayers on their home world.

Creating an illithid

    "Illithid" is a template that can be added to any living creature (referred to hereafter as "host creature" when indicating the individual host, or "host species" when indicating the species of the host) except for elementals, oozes, some outsiders (DM's judgement on which outsiders are immune), and plants that are no smaller than Tiny, and no larger than Gargantuan, provided that the host creature doesn't reject the larva (see above). The creature's type changes to "aberration". It uses all the host creature's statistics, except as noted here:

    Hit Dice: Change to d8. The number of Hit Dice equals that of the host species (if the host creature is larger than the average member of the host species, then use the minimum number of hit dice possible for a member of the host species of this size), or the following minimums, whichever is more: Tiny 2 HD, Small 4 HD, Medium 8 HD, Large 12 HD, Huge 16 HD, Gargantuan 20 HD.
    AC: Natural Armor increases by +3.
    Attacks: The illithid gains a base attack bonus equal to its total HD x 3 / 4 (as a cleric) and 4 tentacle attacks at its primary attack. This replaces the bite attack of the host creature (if any), but all other natural attacks of the host creature are retained.
    Damage: The base damage for the tentacles depends on the illithid's size: Tiny 1d2, Small 1d3, Medium 1d4, Large 1d6, Huge 1d8, Gargantuan 2d6.
    Special Attacks: An illithid retains all the extraordinary special attacks of the host species. It may, at the DM's option, retain supernatural special attacks that are created by the body of the host species, and not the mind. No spell-like special attacks are retained.
    Additionally, an illithid gains the special attacks listed below. Saves have a DC of 10 + 1/2 the illithid's HD + the illithid's Charisma modifier unless noted otherwise.
    Mind Blast (Sp): This attack is a cone 60 feet long. Anyone caught in this cone must succeed at a Will save or be stunned for 3d4 rounds. Illithids often hunt using this power and then drag off one or two of their stunned victims to feed upon.
    Psionics (Sp): At will-astral projection, charm monster, detect thoughts, levitate, plane shift, and suggestion. These abilities are as the spells cast by a sorcerer at a level equal to the illithid's hit dice (save DC 10 + Charisma modifier + spell level).
    Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the illithid must hit a creature that is no more than one size category larger or smaller with its tentacle attack. If it gets a hold, it attaches the tentacle to the opponent’s head. A mind flayer can grab a creature that is larger by more than one size category, but only if it can somehow reach the foe’s head. After a successful grab, the mind flayer can try to attach its remaining tentacles with a single grapple check. The opponent can escape with a single successful grapple check or Escape Artist check, but the mind flayer gets a +2 circumstance bonus for every tentacle that was attached at the beginning of the opponent’s turn.
    Extract (Ex): A mind flayer that begins its turn with all four tentacles attached and successfully maintains its hold automatically extracts the opponent’s brain, instantly killing that creature.
    Special Qualities: An illithid retains all the extraordinary special qualities of the host species. It may, at the DM's option, retain supernatural special qualities that are created by the body of the host species, and not the mind. No spell-like special qualities are retained. In addition, all illithids gain SR 25 and the following:
    Telepathy (Su): Mind flayers can communicate telepathically with any creature within 100 feet that has a language.
    Saves: Their base saves are equal to those of a sorcerer of a level equal to their number of Hit Dice.
    Abilities: An illithid gains +2 to the Strength and Constitution of the host creature, and +4 to the Dexterity of the host creature. It gains a base Wisdom score of 17. Its base Intelligence and Charisma depend on the size of the host creature: Tiny: Intelligence 15 and Charisma 13, Small: Intelligence 17 and Charisma 15, Medium: Intelligence 19 and Charisma 17, Large: Intelligence 21 and Charisma 19, Huge: Intelligence 23 and Charisma 21, Gargantuan: Intelligence 25 and Charisma 23.
    Skills: Illithids recieve a number of skill points per Hit Dice equal to 2 +  their Intelligence modifier. This replaces the host creature's skills. If the host creature
    Feats: Illithids do not automatically recieve the host creature's feats. Instead, give them a number of feats as if they had a character level equal to their Hit Dice, plus +1 feat for every four Hit Dice they have.
    Climate/Terrain: Any underground
    Organization:Solitary, pair, inquisition (3-5), or cult (3-5 plus 6-10 _grimlocks)
    Treasure: Double standard
    Alignment: Usually lawful evil
    Advancement: By character class

Sample Illithid

    This example uses a dire bear as the host creature.

Illithid Dire Bear
Large Aberration
Hit Dice: 12d8+60 (114 hp)
Initiative: +3 (Dex)
Speed: 40 ft.
AC: 22 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +10 natural)
Attacks: 4 tentacles +21 melee, 2 claws +18 melee
Damage: Tentacle 1d6+11, claw 2d4+10
Face/Reach: 10 ft. by 20 ft./10 ft.
Special Attacks: Mind blast, psionics, improved grab, extract
Special Qualities: SR 25, scent, telepathy
Saves: Fort +13, Ref +7, Will +11
Abilities: Str 33, Dex 17, Con 21, Int 21, Wis 17, Cha 19
Skills: Bluff +12, Concentration +17, Hide +11, Intimidate +14, Knowledge (any two) +15, Listen +13, Move Silently +13, Spot +13, Swim +19
Feats: Alertness, Combat Casting, Dodge, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Power Attack, Weapon Finesse (tentacle)
Climate/Terrain: Any underground
Organization: Solitary, pair, inquisition (3-5), or cult (3-5 plus 6-10 _grimlocks)
Treasure: Double standard
Alignment: Usually lawful evil
Advancement: By character class

    Illithid dire bears are created fairly frequently among mind flayers - their large frames (they can be up to 20 feet long and weigh as much as 6,000 pounds) can support equally large brain cases, and since dire bears are unintelligent animals, an organized resistance to capture and conversion is unlikely. Still, their large food requirements (in brains, naturally), and the high loss rate of larvae (about a third are rejected by the dire bears) keeps illithid dire bears from being too common.

Combat

    Illithid dire bears like to fight from a distance, using their psionic abilities, particularly their mind blast. If pressed into melee combat, an illithid dire bears lashes its enemies with the tentacles ringing its mouth, supported by its devastating claw attacks.

    Mind Blast (Sp): This attack is a cone 60 feet long. Anyone caught in this cone must succeed at a Will save (DC 20) or be stunned for 3d4 rounds. Mind flayers often hunt using this power and then drag off one or two of their stunned victims to feed upon.
    Psionics (Sp): At will-astral projection, charm monster, detect thoughts, levitate, plane shift, and suggestion. These abilities are as the spells cast by an 8th-level sorcerer (save DC 14 + spell level).
    Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the mind flayer must hit a Medium to Huge creature with its tentacle attack. If it gets a hold, it attaches the tentacle to the opponent’s head. A mind flayer can grab a Gargantuan or larger creature, but only if it can somehow reach the foe’s head. After a successful grab, the mind flayer can try to attach its remaining tentacles with a single grapple check. The opponent can escape with a single successful grapple check or Escape Artist check, but the mind flayer gets a +2 circumstance bonus for every tentacle that was attached at the beginning of the opponent’s turn.
    Extract (Ex):A mind flayer that begins its turn with all four tentacles attached and successfully maintains its hold automatically extracts the opponent’s brain, instantly killing that creature.
    Telepathy (Su): Mind flayers can communicate telepathically with any creature within 100 feet that has a language."

Any thoughts?


----------



## Darkness (Oct 13, 2002)

That's an interesting twist for a creature that's become too well-known and "normal" for no fault of its own.


----------



## Kale78 (Oct 14, 2002)

that is very interesting....... you took something funk nasty evil and made it more funk nasty evil....... which is always a plus.

Darkness.... wie geht es in Wien?


----------



## Tewligan (Oct 16, 2002)

Oh, dear god.  An illithid dire bear.  This is the best damn thing ever.  I need to get my campaign restarted so I can make my players cry with this template.  I'm picturing horrible little halfling mind flayers scouting about in the underdark and flying pteradactyl-style illithids.  Oooh...a hydra, with individually infected heads!  Jurgen, you're my favorite German.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Oct 16, 2002)

Tewligan said:
			
		

> *Oh, dear god.  An illithid dire bear.  This is the best damn thing ever.  I need to get my campaign restarted so I can make my players cry with this template.  I'm picturing horrible little halfling mind flayers scouting about in the underdark and flying pteradactyl-style illithids.  Oooh...a hydra, with individually infected heads!  Jurgen, you're my favorite German. *




Well, thanks for the praise! And if you use this in a campaign, please do tell me about the results! I love such stories...  

And here's something based on the same template that I came up with today:

"Illithid Cat

Tiny Aberration
Hit Dice: 2d8+2 (11 hp)
Initiative: +4 (Dex)
Speed: 30 ft.
AC: 17 (+3 natural, +2 size, +2 Dex)
Attacks: 4 tentacles +5, 2 claws -2
Damage: Tentacle 1d2-3, claw 1d3-3
Face/Reach: 2 1/2 ft. by 2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks: Mind blast, psionics, improved grab, extract
Special Qualities: SR 25, telepathy
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +5
Abilities: Str 5, Dex 19, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 17, Cha 13
Skills: Balance +5, Climb +5, Concentration +2, Hide +9*, Listen +3, Move Silently +9, Spot +4, Swim -2
Feats: Weapon Finesse (tentacle)
Climate/Terrain: Any underground
Organization: Solitary, pair, inquisition (3-5), or cult (3-5 plus 6-10 _grimlocks)
Treasure: Double standard
Alignment: Usually lawful evil
Advancement: By character class

    Illithid cats are usually near the bottom of the mind flayer social order, since their small brain cases makes them less intellectually capable than other illithids. On the other hand, they excel as scouts thanks to their small size and low food requirements. They can usually survive on rat brains. Sometimes they are able to control a small group of humanoids with their mental abilities, but since they are less intimidating than other mind flayers, they usually resort to trickery and deception to achieve their goals.

Combat

    Illithid cats are even more reluctant than other mind flayers in entering combat, and will usually flee rather than fight. Sometimes they ambush lone individuals by climbing or levitating above them, and then dropping on their heads and boring into their skulls, but only if they are sure of their success.
    Mind Blast (Sp): This attack is a cone 60 feet long. Anyone caught in this cone must succeed at a Will save (DC 12) or be stunned for 3d4 rounds. Illithid cats often hunt using this power and then feed upon their stunned victim.
    Psionics (Sp): At will - astral projection, charm monster, detect thoughts, levitate, plane shift, and suggestion. These abilities are as the spells cast by an 8th-level sorcerer (save DC 11 + spell level).
    Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the illithid dire bears must hit a Diminuitive to Small creature with its tentacle attack. If it gets a hold, it attaches the tentacle to the opponent’s head. An illithid dire bears can grab a Medium or larger creature, but only if it can somehow reach the foe’s head. After a successful grab, the illithid dire bears can try to attach its remaining tentacles with a single grapple check. The opponent can escape with a single successful grapple check or Escape Artist check, but the illithid dire bears gets a +2 circumstance bonus for every tentacle that was attached at the beginning of the opponent’s turn.
    Extract (Ex):An illithid dire bears that begins its turn with all four tentacles attached and successfully maintains its hold automatically extracts the opponent’s brain, instantly killing that creature.
    Telepathy (Su): Illithid dire bears can communicate telepathically with any creature within 100 feet that has a language.
    Skills: Illithid cats receive a +4 racial bonus to Hide and Move Silently checks and a +8 racial bonus to Balance checks. They use their Dexterity modifier for Climb checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus rises to +8."

Incidentally, if you liked this, would you consider voting on my setting in the Download Section on ENWorld (you have to register in that section to vote there)? I wrote up the Illithid template for this, and I am rather proud of several other ideas featured in there as well...


----------



## Tewligan (Oct 17, 2002)

*The well-dressed illithid*

Although I don't think I'll have the chance to use this magnificent beast any time soon, I think I'm going to try to sculpt an illithid dire bear miniature from clay and putty.  Anyway, I was making some preliminary sketches, and I started wondering - what, if anything would a nonhumanoid mind flayer wear?  Just seems sorta indecent to have the poor guy running around nude when the other, less-intelligent flayers get to wear clothes just because they're lucky enough to be bipedal.  I'm thinking maybe some sort of a harness, or possibly even some barding-style armor, if anything.  Anyone have any thoughts?

Oh, and I'll try to put pics up when/if he gets done (along with my other almost-finished sculptures - knock on wood!)


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: The well-dressed illithid*



			
				Tewligan said:
			
		

> *Although I don't think I'll have the chance to use this magnificent beast any time soon, I think I'm going to try to sculpt an illithid dire bear miniature from clay and putty.*




Wow, my first piece of fanart! 

Please do tell me (my email adress is jhubert@gmx.de) when you finish this - I've _got_ to see this!



> *Anyway, I was making some preliminary sketches, and I started wondering - what, if anything would a nonhumanoid mind flayer wear?  Just seems sorta indecent to have the poor guy running around nude when the other, less-intelligent flayers get to wear clothes just because they're lucky enough to be bipedal.  I'm thinking maybe some sort of a harness, or possibly even some barding-style armor, if anything.  Anyone have any thoughts?*




Somehow, I was reminded of the banthas of Star Wars - here are some images that might help you:

Image 1, Image 2, Image 3, and Image 4.

Now add some embroidery to it to make it look more impressive, and you should be set...


----------



## Gez (Oct 23, 2002)

It's funny, I had the same idea of making the illithids as a template.

I didn't worked much with size categories, though, considering a tadpole developing in the brain of something smart will grow to be smarter than another one with a "less favorable ground" (this result in animal-based illithids being quite dumb and used very rarely; while all sort of intelligent creatures are eagerly sought after).


----------



## green slime (Oct 23, 2002)

I too have been using a similar idea. But I had only been using humanoid/giant types.

I had the "auto" psion powers be relevant to their best stat*, so in this case, the Dire Illithibear would be using a powers from the Discipline of Psychometabolism, rather than Telepathy. These could be [/i]Claws of the Vampire[/i], _Body Adjustment_, and the power that lets you reduce damage to subdual damage.

Dire Illithibears would fulfill another role in Illithid socities than your ordinary, run-of-the-mill illithids, utilizing their enormous strength. The elite commandos of their otherwise thrall armies. Or some such.

Can you imagine the havoc as three of these _Plane shift_ into the home castle of a PC?

*I've given Illithids 8 class levels in psion (8 because thats how many HD they have) instead of "free use psionics", except the plane shift, astral travelling powers that are beyond the reach of an 8th level psion. Then progression beyond that point is per standard rules "As character class". This gets illithids more powers, but they are limited to a (greater) number of power points.


----------



## Tewligan (Oct 23, 2002)

*Illithid dire bear figure*

Hey, Jurgen, just wanted to let you know that my illithid dire bear mini is well on his way to being finished.  I sculpted 5 pieces out of Sculpey - the head/torso, and 4 legs.  The pieces have been assembled, and now I'm in the process of basing him and using putty for small bits and filling in cracks between the big parts.  It hasn't developed quite the way I first pictured it, but what does?  Anyway, just wanted to mention my progress - hopefully (knock on wood), I'll have him finished and painted over the weekend.  I'll get pics up on this thread if I can bend the digital camera to my will.


----------



## La Bete (Oct 24, 2002)

*waaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!*

Arg....... just noticed this thread after my players left (after about 10 sessions) Slaveworld, a world conquered by MF's - the ideas in this thread are fab....... 

Might have to get my players (kicking and screaming, no doubt) back there.


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Oct 24, 2002)

green slime said:
			
		

> *I had the "auto" psion powers be relevant to their best stat*, so in this case, the Dire Illithibear would be using a powers from the Discipline of Psychometabolism, rather than Telepathy. These could be [/i]Claws of the Vampire[/i], Body Adjustment, and the power that lets you reduce damage to subdual damage.
> 
> *I've given Illithids 8 class levels in psion (8 because thats how many HD they have) instead of "free use psionics", except the plane shift, astral travelling powers that are beyond the reach of an 8th level psion. Then progression beyond that point is per standard rules "As character class". This gets illithids more powers, but they are limited to a (greater) number of power points. *




Interesting, but I think I'll stick to my version here. There's nothing that says that an Illithid Dire Bear can't take additional levels in psion or pschic warrior - and in fact, most probably will. The "free use psionics" are just the powers innate to their species...


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Illithid dire bear figure*



			
				Tewligan said:
			
		

> *Anyway, just wanted to mention my progress - hopefully (knock on wood), I'll have him finished and painted over the weekend.  I'll get pics up on this thread if I can bend the digital camera to my will. *




Cool, cool, cool... Would you mind if I put this up on my Urbis Homepage (with your credits and any links to your homepage and email address, of course)?


----------



## green slime (Oct 26, 2002)

Jürgen Hubert said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Interesting, but I think I'll stick to my version here. There's nothing that says that an Illithid Dire Bear can't take additional levels in psion or pschic warrior - and in fact, most probably will. The "free use psionics" are just the powers innate to their species... *




Yeah, I know, except I find it gets wonky: 

8 HD Illithid with 3 levels of Psion has so few power points its silly, (IMHO). It isn't that much more powerful than a twinkie little Illithid. (hardly a CR11)

In fact, its low number of power points then becomes a liability!

Should the psion player do something really rash and engage in psionic combat with it, the illithid will find it quickly runs out of defenses! (which is rather strange, don't you think?)

So it can mindblast all day, but after defending itself for two rounds of "tower of iron will" it starts losing stats at an alarming rate?

Just my 2 copper pieces...


----------



## Jürgen Hubert (Oct 29, 2002)

green slime said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, I know, except I find it gets wonky:
> 
> 8 HD Illithid with 3 levels of Psion has so few power points its silly, (IMHO). It isn't that much more powerful than a twinkie little Illithid. (hardly a CR11)*




Speaking of which, I won't even _attempt_ to figure out the CR modifiers for the Illithid template... It's too complex.



> *In fact, its low number of power points then becomes a liability!
> 
> Should the psion player do something really rash and engage in psionic combat with it, the illithid will find it quickly runs out of defenses! (which is rather strange, don't you think?)
> 
> So it can mindblast all day, but after defending itself for two rounds of "tower of iron will" it starts losing stats at an alarming rate?*




This raises a question: Since mind flayers are natural psychics, should it be possible to attack them as such with psionic combat? Or do they count as "non-psions" for this?

(Personally, I'd just give illithids some defense mode that they can manifest for free...)


----------



## Johno (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi Jürgen!

I can only say, that with my method, they are susceptible to psionic combat, and a character that has taken the Mind Trap or Disarm Mind feat actually has some use for it against psionically endowed monsters.

But this also leads to a much more serious question: *What to do about psionic combat?* I have ideas, and I'm going to run them through a little analysis of my own. If you are interested then I could post my ideas here.

Maybe you are right, Just giving them a psionic defense or two with free manifestation. I need ot go think about this a while.


----------



## Albert_Fish (Nov 10, 2002)

BUMP...for good measure


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 10, 2002)

_Beautiful_ idea... I am so stealing it for my next campaign (it actually fits in and expands upon the role of illithids I originally had.)

Also: illithid dragon... Oh, man.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 11, 2002)

I'll archive this.


----------

